# Replacing hooks on Gotcha's



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Just curious, do most prefer Gotcha's with 2 hooks or just the back hook? Gonna spend this winter redoing hooks on my Gotcha's and am debating whether to replace both or go with just the back hook.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I fish my gotchas till the stock hooks are no good, but when I replace them I use two #6 trebles. The smaller hooks seem to impart a bit more side to side darting action and they definitely tangle the leader a lot less. I have not noticed any difference in the strike/landed fish ratio, but I spend a lot less time freeing up fouled plugs.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*For me*

just the back hook. Sometimes I replace the back with a #4 wide gap treble and sometimes with a 3/0 or 4/0 J hook. I have about equal numbers of both configs.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have replaced my rear treble with a double hook on some gotchas... no front hook. I use them almost exclusively off a pier when the blues are hitting and I don't have any trouble hooking up. I feel a lot better without all those hooks flapping aroung when i put a blue on the planks.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks guys!

PS: Did you mean you put 2 trebles on the back hanger?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Fishloser


> PS: Did you mean you put 2 trebles on the back hanger?


I doubt that he meant 2 trebels on the back hanger; that would be too much metal for the fish to swallow, and would affect the action of the lure . 
I beleive he was referring to what I call "English Hooks". (It looks like a treble hook, except with one of the hooks cut off, or a/k/a/ 'live bait hook')

Generally, the English hook is positioned so that when a fish rises to take the lure, the only live hooks are in the downward position. I believe the hook up ratio is better, and the fish can't leverage,or force the hook loose. Also , it doesn't stiffle the action of the lure.

Fishwander


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Right you (almost) are
Not as long as double live bait hooks can be... something like this










They just slip on through the wire loop and/or split ring


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Where do*

get those???

I've looked at several sites, and can't find them.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

google "double hook fishing" we can't post commercial links here

also several folks sell them on eBay


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the input*

Found them.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Yep, Thanks


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

I've never replaced hooks on Gotcha's, just bought new ones, but I like the ideas in this thread. Need to go take a closer look, but wanted to ask for pointers on how you go about replacing these hooks? I don't recall seeing an obvious way to take these apart, maybe if looked with this in mind, but appreciate any help anyone could offer to get me started... thks


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I replaced the hooks on some gotchas once using snap rings and nice sharp Gamakatsu trebles. The split rings had an odd habit of working their way around and coming undone. Don't know if this was due to the jigging action? Lost a few trebles, and that was enough of that.


----------



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

did the same thing last winter.... cut the original hooks off with dremel and replaced with some stout spro split rings and gold trebles that add to the flash factor.... fresh new hooks, same awesome action


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I had the same*

issue with split rings, but I just check the split ring position more often, same as checking leader/running line for nicks. Could be the quality of the split rings I am using. Also, most treble hooks have a round eye, and this could cause the split ring to spread further than designed. I have seen trebles with flat eyes and the company advertised them for split ring replacement.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Meakle said:


> I've never replaced hooks on Gotcha's, just bought new ones, but I like the ideas in this thread. Need to go take a closer look, but wanted to ask for pointers on how you go about replacing these hooks? I don't recall seeing an obvious way to take these apart, maybe if looked with this in mind, but appreciate any help anyone could offer to get me started... thks


Cut the wire where the front hook is, pull the back hook/wire out, then pull the line tie out it will become obvious how to make your gotcha like new.

Basically it is like thike this:

1. Cut a piece of 108# or larger wire about 12" long. Make 5 or 6 barrel wraps aoround #2 treble hook. Put a 45 degree bend in tag end, feed tag end into gotcha to first hole with bent portion down so it will come out hole for front hook. Pull wire thru, put a #4 treble on if you want 2 hooks, cut bent portion of wire off. Feed wire up thru second hole on bottom thru top hole of gotcha then back down thru top hole leaving a loop. Once wire comes back thru bottom hole , grab with pliars. Place a fairly large nail in loop on top, pull wire from bottom til wire tight on nail. Regrip wire close to Gotcha and hold while turning nail to make your line tie.

Hope this helps as it is not as complicated as it may sound.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sounds like*



fishloser said:


> Cut the wire where the front hook is, pull the back hook/wire out, then pull the line tie out it will become obvious how to make your gotcha like new.
> 
> Basically it is like thike this:
> 
> ...


too much work for me, but I can see how that works. One question, after you create the line tie loop, what do you do with the tag end? I may have missed something, not for the first or last time, but the tag just seems to hang there.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Just cut it close to body. It sounds complicated but really is simple. If you google replacing hooks on Gotcha plug you should find instructions with pics. Until I actually did one I thought it would be complicated, but after just one realized HEY! I can do this. If you look at new Gotcha you will see tag end is also cut close to body.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Hey fishloser*

Ok, I guess I need to beat this to death, but '...108# or larger wire...' . Ok, I've done a little research and the only thing I can find is #10 (.024" dia) stainless and #8(.020" dia) stainless. Is that what you were talking about ? I really hate to assume; taken me down wrong paths before.:redface::redface:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*fishloser,*

your wire of choice is way too much. Total overkill, IMHO. I've been making them for years and #4 Malin coffee at 38# is plenty. Much easier to work with and using doubles turned up is also much easier to work with. And will reduce your band-aid bill to zero. And reduces a foul hook up on your line while casting if turned up. Go to search and type me in on gotchas. I pour my own heads and puttem together in my own fashion. To each his own. Think about it: When you ever seed a 38# span or blue?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I got into hook "replacement" when I managed to snag a bag of 40 gotcha bodies on ebay for about $12 or so. Everything there but hooks and through wires. So I was motivated to figure it all out.

I also use the doubles (noted above) to make hook changing a non-issue.
Snip off the old trebles, and slide on new double through the existing body wire.

I also changed out the hooks when they were not old in order to feel safer handling the plugs.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Croaker, Malin leader wire in 38/45# test is fine. I use the Malin coffee color. Don't get any larger wire since it's not only mean to work with but total overkill. Pm me if you need to go in depth.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the reply*

I've found a source for that exact wire. With your recommendation on size and fishloser's description, I think I have another project for at least some of my older plugs.:beer:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cut the wire off, sand the body and head , re-paint , re-wire and then add double hooks. Somewhat of a savings.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Replacing Hooks on Gotchas*

I just went through this on another forum with wdbrand of VA. I was doing my own by coming through the front when he introduced me to his better way of coming through the tail and using double hooks.

Listen to him. He knows of what he speaks. C2


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*If we have another winter*



wdbrand said:


> Cut the wire off, sand the body and head , re-paint , re-wire and then add double hooks. Somewhat of a savings.


like this past with all the snow, I will need a long term project to keep the brain in balance

Ok, standard lure paint, wire, hooks, bandages, adult beverages; Thanks for all the input. And this wasn't even my thread


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

croaker :


> Thanks for all the input. And this wasn't even my thread


No worries !! I got a lot out of this exchange of ideas, and learned something new. 

Fishwander


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*My cost to make one from scratch is around*

40 to 50 cents. 30 cents for hooks, 10 cents for wire. Granted, the lead heads, body and paint aren't an issue, since I pour my own and use scrap for the body and the paint I use in my work. A most enjoyable winter project. But do yourself a favor if rebuilding or making from scratch. USE DOUBLE HOOKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

RIght... as noted above, double hooks slide right through the existing body wire.

No need to use split rings or to re-wire the body. Couldnt be easier.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Thread Starter not important*

Information posted is and a lot of good info has been posted!

Take a Gotcha apart and you will see how easy it is to rewire and rehook.


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

If you're using the double hooks, what size do you normally use?


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Right now I use*

a #4 treble, so I will probably go with a #4 double hook.

So far, I have found only two models. However, there seems to be a third option called a split shank treble. It is a true treble with one of the shanks not attached to the the other two, so you can slide the treble on just like a double hook.

Mustad #7826 sizes 8,6,4,2,1,1/0,2/0 Double Hook
Mustad #7790X sizes 8,6,4 Split shank Treble

Eagle Claw #274 sizes 8,6,4,2 Double Hook


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Curious Croaker, as to how much you are paying for 100 #2's Mustad 7826.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Haven't*

purchased any yet.

7826 are 12.50 per and the 274 are about $9.00 per. The 7790X are about $10 per 25 and $36.50 per 100. These prices are from the first source I located. Haven't hsd time to do more.


----------

